# DNS event ID 4521



## binh817 (Aug 23, 2011)

My DNS works fine, but i keep getting this messages and fills up my log, how can i properly fix this?

The DNS server encountered error 32 attempting to load zone xxxxx.com from Active Directory. The DNS server will attempt to load this zone again on the next timeout cycle. This can be caused by high Active Directory load and may be a transient condition.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Read the error description.

This can be caused by high Active Directory load and may be a transient condition

Alerts are really nothing to be worried about, they are informational and there is really no need to create a new post every time you get an alert. If they were red balls then you can be concerned.


----------



## binh817 (Aug 23, 2011)

Is there away to fix active directory so i don't get any of these messages?


----------

